# renting in bangkok for 3 months



## blah99 (Oct 6, 2009)

hey

im going to be living in bangkok for 3 months with 3 or 4 friends starting early feb. we're looking for an apartment/condo to rent around sukhumvit / asoke / silom / phrom phong / phrom phong / thong lor/ ekkamai area.

can anyone recommend the best way to find good value 4 / 5 bed apartments? our budget is around $500-700 each per month for accomodation. so that $2000-2400 p/m for a 4 bed, or $2800-3500 p/m for a 5 bed.

i know 3 months is a short time and we may struggle to get a lease. any tips for getting around this?

thanks


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

There is a guy on this site dealing with real-estate in Bangkok, as I recall. Im not sure if he's dealing with rentals or not, but if he is, I'm sure he'll give u an answer.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Anyways, 3.500 USD is almost 116k baht. I'm sure you will have no problem at all finding whatever kind of acommodation you want with that kind of money. How about a mansion with 18 rooms?


----------



## dinshaw (Oct 2, 2009)

*contact*

send an email to [email protected] and they can help you out or call +6681 8458900



blah99 said:


> hey
> 
> im going to be living in bangkok for 3 months with 3 or 4 friends starting early feb. we're looking for an apartment/condo to rent around sukhumvit / asoke / silom / phrom phong / phrom phong / thong lor/ ekkamai area.
> 
> ...


----------



## adverthaiser (Feb 9, 2010)

*Property Rentals In Bangkok and rest of Thailand*

With around 110,000 baht I dont think you will have any problems finding a 'comfortable' rental!

Goodluck!


----------

